
The Making of the Corporate Athlete [pdf] - acconrad
http://www.peak4.nl/the_making.pdf
======
acconrad
Most of this article is pretty straightforward: eat right, get some exercise,
sleep sufficiently, meditate and make time for your friends/family. The real
gem here is the last page about Spiritual Capacity. It almost left me in
tears. If you've ever felt a sense of being completely overwhelmed and lost,
wondering why you're doing your startup / working for Big Corp, you will
connect and empathize with the last character in this story. It's a wakeup
call to make sure you do what you love and tie it with some inner purpose.

